# Another Newbie with an Upcoming Surgery



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi guys.
I've been stalking the boards for about a month, but now it's time for me to post. I've been diagnosed with Graves and am getting a total thyroidectomy next Wednesday (the 17th.)

All of this (diagnosis, doctors' appointments, deciding on surgery) happened very quickly. I was diagnosed a few weeks ago and am already set to have this thing taken out. Turns out I'm allergic to the radiation, so even if I didn't want surgery it isn't really an option. What a pain.

I found a great surgeon. My parents met her and liked her, as well. My endocrinologist is also great, and I trust him completely. I lucked out in that regard, I suppose. So, what's there left to worry about?

Maybe that it's my first surgery ever. Maybe I over think everything.
Everyone tells me that I'm making the right decision, but I am beyond scared of the whole thing.
explode

I got a neck pillow, some v-neck shirts, and I am loading up my iPad this weekend with a couple of movies, books, and games just in case I get bored over night.

Am I missing anything? Any helpful hints? Words of wisdom? 
Thank you!!!
-Sarah


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First, know you are going to be a-ok. Really. It was my first surgery too and I was scared beyond belief, but it was all ok.

Second, know that you may feel fabulous when you wake up...or you may experience some "dumping" of thyroid hormones that can and does happen during surgery. I had hot flashes and was anxious and agitated after surgery. I couldn't make sense of it all and it was disorienting. If you have that, just take a few deep breaths and know it will pass.

Third, I had difficulty drinking without a straw for the fist week or so...insulated cups (it felt good to drink something cold) with straws were a life saver.

Good luck and please keep us updated!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

next2normal said:


> Hi guys.
> I've been stalking the boards for about a month, but now it's time for me to post. I've been diagnosed with Graves and am getting a total thyroidectomy next Wednesday (the 17th.)
> 
> All of this (diagnosis, doctors' appointments, deciding on surgery) happened very quickly. I was diagnosed a few weeks ago and am already set to have this thing taken out. Turns out I'm allergic to the radiation, so even if I didn't want surgery it isn't really an option. What a pain.
> ...












I hate that you have Graves'. How are your eyes?

Wishing you all the best on the 14th. and many here have some very good pre and post surgery tips. So grab a seat!


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you!
Luckily enough, Graves' eye has not been one of my symptoms.
Totally fine in that regard!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Next, you are having your TT the day after me! I'll be watching this thread for more tips ) I did get a couple of v-neck tops. I have my Kindle loaded with a few books for overnight too. I think this weekend I'm going to invest in an insulated cup with the straw attached. I'm kind of glad to hear the hospital I'm going to has a small Tim Hortons near their cafetaria. I love unsweetened iced tea and the french vanilla cappuccinos...I know I can count on my hubby or daughters to bring me one. I will be so glad when this is over. One minute I'm looking forward to getting it over with, the next minute I'm shaking all over. I have a feeling my thyroid is dumping a little too much every now and then.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think you will be very glad you had it removed. It does sound like you have prepared yourself well for after. Will someone be with you on the day you get home? Best wishes to you!


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Thinking of you. Just had a TT on the 10th. Recovery has been fine, though pain meds made watching tv the only thing I had attention for... And not very much initially while I was getting them through my IV. I got new pjs with a wide neck, which I'm glad I did. They've been comfy to wear around the house since coming home yesterday.


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad to hear you're doing well, Nowensmama! hugs1

Personally, I'm in the process of getting everything in order before I go in Wednesday morning: cleaning the house, getting pet food, doing laundry...that kind of "fun" stuff.

The more I read about surgery, the more I get freaked out, even though almost everyone says it is easy peasy. Unfortunately there is no cure to temporarily turn off my brain.


----------

